
Introducing Vega-Lite 2.0, a Grammar of Interactive Graphics - domoritz
https://medium.com/@uwdata/introducing-vega-lite-2-0-de6661c12d58
======
kanitw
Hi, I'm one of the co-authors of Vega-Lite. I'm happy to answer if you have
any questions! ;)

